# [Allgemein] Codec benötigt?



## Tim C. (10. Oktober 2002)

*[Video-Format] Codec nötig ? ja/nein*

Also hab mit Premiere ein kleines Filmchen geschnitten und meines Wissens in MPEG4 V2 format exportiert und auf ne CD gebrannt. Jetzt wollte ein Bekanter das angucken und hört aber nur den Ton und sieht das Bild nicht, er hat aber neuesten Windows Media Player. Kann es sein, dass man trotzdem noch irgendeinen Codec braucht ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. Oktober 2002)

Das Problem hat der Mediaplayer manchmal, benutz den DivX Playa Alpha 2. Der macht diese Probleme nicht.

Mit welchem MPG4 Codec hast du es denn komprimiert?


----------



## goela (10. Oktober 2002)

Möglicherweise fehlt auf dem Zielrechner der entsprechende Codec (MP3?) für das Abspielen des Ton's!!!

Folge am Besten der Empfehlung von Bubi!!!


----------



## Kaethe (11. Oktober 2002)

Nene Goela, er hört ja den Ton aber sieht das Bild nicht. Wozu braucht er dann nen Audio Codec? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## ponda (11. Oktober 2002)

@ kaethe: nein, du hast das schon richtig verstanden.
          ich denke, goela hat sich verlesen


----------



## goela (11. Oktober 2002)

Jungs, ihr habt recht! Bin wohl gestern zu lange am Computer gesessen!!!! 

Natürlich müsste es heissen "Deinem bekannten fehlt der Codec für MPEG4"!!!


Danke Jungs für die Korrektur bzw. den Hinweis!!


----------



## Tim C. (11. Oktober 2002)

holla die waldfee...wie hier abgeht 

Also ich glaub ich hab den mim nimo codec pack installiert und nennt sich dann in den Dateieigenschaften "MS-MPEG4 V2" naja müssen die Leute sich wohl dann irgendwoher beschaffen. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe und auch die Sache mit dem DivX Player werd ich mal testen...

thx bis die tage, (bis die tage weil muss nu innen ferien nen film schneiden, da werden sicherlich noch die einen oder anderen fragen aufkommen  )


----------



## MoMo (11. Oktober 2002)

Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass ihrem auf dem Rechner des Bekannten versehentlich die Codecs G400 und Bicubic Resizer des *Nimo Codec Pack* installiert habt?


----------



## Tim C. (11. Oktober 2002)

nein, so wie ich den kenne, hat der rein gar nix an codecs


----------



## MoMo (11. Oktober 2002)

Und was sollte dann 





> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Also ich glaub ich hab den mim nimo codec pack installiert*


 bedeuten? Ich dachte also, ihr habt den isntalliert, oder?


----------



## Tim C. (11. Oktober 2002)

jo ich hab das installiert, ich wusste nur nicht mehr ob das MPEG4 teil damit installiert worden ist, oder wo anders mit.


----------



## MoMo (11. Oktober 2002)

Dann hat er ja doch einen Haufen Codecs oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen!?


----------



## brecht (11. Oktober 2002)

du verstehst es schlichtweg falsch momo - Er hat da Video auf seinem rechner erstellt - und auch die codecs installiert - der ander will aber nur den Film ansehen (auf seinem rechner) und hat nichts installt - also problem ohne codec auch keine entschlüsselung - ist jetzt alles klar momo?


----------



## MoMo (12. Oktober 2002)

achso.
ich dachte der andere hätte das codec pack...


----------



## Tim C. (12. Oktober 2002)

sorry, klingt großkotzig, aber kam mir grade wieder in den sinn

to quote some people


> "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil"



Sorry echt net böse gemeint


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Oktober 2002)

Immer schön relaxt bleiben Jungs...


----------



## MoMo (12. Oktober 2002)

Du kannst doch echt nicht von mir erwarten, aus 





> Also ich glaub ich hab den mim nimo codec pack installiert und nennt sich dann in den Dateieigenschaften "MS-MPEG4 V2" naja müssen die Leute sich wohl dann irgendwoher beschaffen. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe und auch die Sache mit dem DivX Player werd ich mal testen...


 herauslesen zu können, bei wem du den *Nimo Codec Pack* installiert hast.


----------



## Tim C. (12. Oktober 2002)

ja sorry warum hab ich denn geschrieben "es ist nicht böse gemeint" es ist einspaß usw. naja egal es war halt nur komisch wie wir hier fünf ma hin und her argumentiert haben, bis klar war, was gemeint war. ok ? frieden ?


----------



## MoMo (12. Oktober 2002)

Jaja, kein Problem .
Ich wollte nur nochmals darlegen, wie es meiner Seits zu dieser Verwechselung kam .

Gruß
MoMo

Übrigens: Es schadet ihm vielleicht gar nix, wenn er wirklich mal das *Nimo Codec Pack* installiert


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Oktober 2002)

LOL ihr seid mir vielleich welche...gibt es jetzt noch irgendwas zu besprechen?


----------



## goela (13. Oktober 2002)

Eigentlich könntet ihr eure Missverständnisse auch morgens auf dem Friedhof um 4 Uhr mit Pistolen austragen!!!

Ähhh... nein ich meinte per PrivateMessage!!!!!!!!


----------

